# programme richtig installieren



## wo0zy (14. Februar 2003)

hi, ich habe da so ein problem mit linux, undzwar habe ich mozilla installiert, und vorher netscape. uznd beide behalten keinerlei einstellungen. das heißt, ich stelle email-accounts ein und wenn ich den rechner neustarte ist nichts mehr da. die mails sind auch unauffindbar.
wenn ich das ganze aber als root installiere und auch nutze, dann geht es, ich will nun aber nicht die ganze zeit root sein.die installation hab ich einfach mit ./mozilla in dem pfad inb dem es leigt gestartet. die verknüpfung habe ich auf eine datei in dem ordner gelegt in den ich es installiert hab, sie heißt mozilla


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Februar 2003)

Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen das Du als "Normalsterblicher" User nicht die Rechte dazu hast, Deine profile abzuspeichern.
Normalerweise solltest Du in Deinem normalen Acc. - Directory (/home/_name_) ein Verzeichnis namens _.mozilla_ oder _./netscape_ (!Achtung: Die sind versteckt! ein Aufruf von *ls -l -a* bringt sie an's Licht) haben und in diesem werden die Profile gespeichert.
Wie genau das jetzt vonstatten geht (also Profile auf dieses Verzeichnis umstellen) weis ich leider auch nicht, aber vielleicht wirst Du im Handbuch von Mozilla (http://www.mozilla.org/catalog/) fündig.

P.S.: Ich glaub Deine Signatur geht nicht mehr richtig! HTML in Signaturen ist nicht mehr erlaubt!


----------

